# Off Leash Training



## Augie's Mom

What methods do you use for starting to train for off leash work?


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I usually start in a big safe place like a ball field or cemetery. Some people will use a long leash made from parachute cord. Most pups will not venture very far. Hide and seek is a great game to play so your pup will learn to keep an eye on you when off leash. 

Bring lots of high value treats and practice recall often.


----------



## bizzy

A variation of the standing like a tree loose leash walking method that I did was go out to a big field on a long leash and simply walk in the oppsit direction that the dog went(no talking). The open space make this much eaiser and while it helped with the pulling as she learned that if I pull I won't be able to go that way. It also helped teach her that she was responsible for watching me. Not a fromal attention heeling but that she was responsible for paying attention to were I am going. She can siff and have fun but I am a part of that world too. Of course I have a hearding mix so I think keeping an eye on everthing is in her nature. This translates into off leash work in that she understands that she need to keep on eye on mom which helps build that off leash communication.

Other than that i'd sugest the same as Okleys day. Oh and never call your dog to scold it. Also practice having them sit by you for a second for a treat so you don't build the pattern of comming and flying right on past. I came and now I'm going


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Augie's Mom said:


> What methods do you use for starting to train for off leash work?


What off leash work specifically are you referring to? The off-lead obedience exercises or just being able to be out with your dog off leash, like in a park or on a trail?


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Start young. Tasty treats. Lots of practice...

Thats bout it really!


----------



## Augie's Mom

FlyingQuizini said:


> What off leash work specifically are you referring to? The off-lead obedience exercises or just being able to be out with your dog off leash, like in a park or on a trail?


 
I was referring to starting off lead obedience/rally exercises.


----------



## bizzy

With off lead heeling I start by draping the leash over my neck. I found this helpfull as "I" had the feeling of not having the leash in my hand to direct the dog but had to use my voice. But the leash is right there if really needed. I am sure Quiz will be much better at giving a more compleat answer. Do you have an specific exersize in mind?


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Augie's Mom said:


> I was referring to starting off lead obedience/rally exercises.


Oh, in that case, well, I guess my answer is that once you're heeling is *tight* on leash, it's really not much of a transition at all to go off leash. My suggestion is to train to the point that you're basically problem-free on leash and then go off leash. If you're experiencing a lack of attention or lagging, etc. while on leash, he's probably not ready to go off leash.

When you do go for off leash, you can heel with the leash out of your hand but around your neck like bizzy suggested or you can tuck it into your left pocket of your pants - just something to get it out of your hand.

Are you doing attention heeling and/or using a food stick/armband thingy?

-Stephanie


----------



## Augie's Mom

Are you doing attention heeling and/or using a food stick/armband thingy?

-Stephanie[/quote]

Yes, we are working on attention healing and using the armband w/food stick.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Augie's Mom said:


> Are you doing attention heeling and/or using a food stick/armband thingy?
> 
> -Stephanie


Yes, we are working on attention healing and using the armband w/food stick.[/QUOTE]


Ok. In that case, I'd stick with my answer of continue to work on leash until it's absolutely solid: he's consistently with you and tuned into what you're doing together, even around distractions, etc. (That's why I practice heeling in so many strange places like Blockbuster video, outside of Starbucks, etc.) Once it's tight on leash, transitioning to off leash insn't really a big deal, and you'll often find your heeling gets even better b/c you're no longer able to send subtle cues to the dig via the leash that may have been messing him up!


----------



## Augie's Mom

FlyingQuizini said:


> Yes, we are working on attention healing and using the armband w/food stick.


 
Ok. In that case, I'd stick with my answer of continue to work on leash until it's absolutely solid: he's consistently with you and tuned into what you're doing together, even around distractions, etc. (That's why I practice heeling in so many strange places like Blockbuster video, outside of Starbucks, etc.) Once it's tight on leash, transitioning to off leash insn't really a big deal, and you'll often find your heeling gets even better b/c you're no longer able to send subtle cues to the dig via the leash that may have been messing him up![/quote]

Curious to know, if we weren't doing it this way what would your recommendation be? Would you do it differently?


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Augie's Mom said:


> Ok. In that case, I'd stick with my answer of continue to work on leash until it's absolutely solid: he's consistently with you and tuned into what you're doing together, even around distractions, etc. (That's why I practice heeling in so many strange places like Blockbuster video, outside of Starbucks, etc.) Once it's tight on leash, transitioning to off leash insn't really a big deal, and you'll often find your heeling gets even better b/c you're no longer able to send subtle cues to the dig via the leash that may have been messing him up!


Curious to know, if we weren't doing it this way what would your recommendation be? Would you do it differently?[/QUOTE]

Do you mean if you weren't doing attention heeling with the food stick, would I recommend a different method? If you weren't doing the food stick method, I'd probably suggest it. I think it works really well and I've seen it produce great results on a wide variety of breeds and canine personality types. Regardless of method for teaching heeling, I think I'd still say there's no point in doing off leash work if you aren't happy with your on leash work around distractions and under lots of different conditions.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Oh, the Norwegian obedience people I met do a wonderful job shaping beautiful attention heeling. They just launched a clicker training book. It's not geared toward competitive obedience (that book comes out later - it's currently in tanslation) but I think they still outline how they teach heelwork in the book. I'm pretty sure the website is www.canisclickertraining.com.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Thank you all for your responses. It is so helpful hearing about different tactics and techniques.:wave:


----------



## MaddieMagoo

I agree with Steph. If you can't get results with distractions on leash, there is no way he can do off leash. You'll lead to the zoomies or blowing you off...like my dog. She has LOTS of bad habits we're trying to control...one day at a time!

Good luck, let us know how the attention stick works!


----------



## Bock

If you're into clicker training, get somewhere where the dog can be off leash but not run off. Walk around with food in your left hand and when the dog gets into position (by himself) click, freeze in walking position (don't bring your feet together like you would normally stand), and treat. Turn in to your dog and randomly walk a different direction. After awhile raise the bar and make the dog walk in heel position for 3 steps, then 5 and so on...When you apply the leash it shouldn't matter because the whole purpose is to be in heel position relative to where you are, not whether there is a leash there or not


----------



## Augie's Mom

So we've been training the past week and I figured I'd try him off leash (wearing a tab) during our rally workout on Sunday. I used a Trader Joe turkey meatball as bait, not only did he stay with me the whole course but he was so excited his lips were quivering and his teeth were chattering the whole time he looked at me. We did two runs off leash and being at the park there were a lot of distractions; a softball game w/people in the bleachers, people with dogs and kids playing ball.

I was so afraid he would bolt if he wasn't on leash, but he didn't. YEAH! arty2: 

I know we have a long way to go but I was so proud of him. Those must be some awfully good meatballs!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Good for you! That's a great accomplishment. It's all about finding what reinforcer makes it "worth it" in the mind of the dog to get him to play our little game!


----------



## Augie's Mom

FlyingQuizini said:


> Good for you! That's a great accomplishment. It's all about finding what reinforcer makes it "worth it" in the mind of the dog to get him to play our little game!


Thanks! I don't know if it was a fluke but I think I will try him off leash during our rally classes and see how he does. Hopefully Trader Joe's won't discontinue those meatballs.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Augie's Mom said:


> Thanks! I don't know if it was a fluke but I think I will try him off leash during our rally classes and see how he does. Hopefully Trader Joe's won't discontinue those meatballs.


Smart and Final makes a wonderful meatball, too!


----------



## FurOnFour

What is an attention stick and how is it used?


----------



## Augie's Mom

FurOnFour said:


> What is an attention stick and how is it used?


It can be either a belt worn around the waist or an armband that has a 1-6 inch plastic stick attached to it. When worn the stick is perpendicular to the body. 

I'm sure Stephanie can explain its use much better than I can but basically you attach food to the end of the stick and when the dog looks at it reward him with the food (let him take it off the stick). Usually you start with the longer stick as it is more visible to the dog and then go to the shorter length eventually weaning him off the food once you have his attention. Some people start with the belt at the waist and move up to the armband, I started with the armband.

Below is the place I got mine from and it gives you an idea of what they look like.

http://www.poochabilitydogtraining.com/Merchandise.html


----------

